# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezond eten en voldoende bewegen en toch niet afvallen:probeer het Mentale Dieet Plan

## FRANCOIS580

*Gezond eten en voldoende bewegen en toch niet afvallen: probeer het Mentale Dieet Plan*

Je wil eindelijk je overgewicht kwijt spelen. Je hebt heel wat aandacht aan je voeding en je eet gezond, gevarieerd en evenwichtig en je beweegt voldoende. En toch val je geen grammetje af. Dan moet je de oorzaak van je overgewicht uiteraard elders zoeken! Maar hoe kun je eraan verhelpen om je eindelijk je gezond gewicht te bereiken?

Je doet er dus alles aan om je gezond streefgewicht te bereiken en ondanks alle inspanningen word je dikker in plaats van af te slanken. Hoe is dat mogelijk? Dan zit de oorzaak van je gewichtstoename elders.

Wetenschappelijk onderzoek leerde bijvoorbeeld dat een gebrek aan gezonde slaap aan de basis van dikker worden kan liggen. Te weinig slaap Bij een gebrek aan voldoende slaap raken je hormonen in de war. Die hormonen die je eetlust beïnvloeden geraken daardoor in de meerderheid. Door deze gang van zaken voel je je reeds in de loop van de vroege ochtend hongerig. Je gewijzigde concentratie aan hormonen staan je verzadigd gevoel in de weg, je geraakt je hongergevoel nauwelijks kwijt waardoor je constant wil eten. Als gevolg van je slaapgebrek ben je ook gevoeliger voor emo- eten waardoor je trek in zoete en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes opvallend toeneemt.

*Je eist teveel van je lichaam*
Ben je gevoelig voor stress en verlang je van je lichaam inspanningen die het onmogelijk aan kan, dan zal je lichaam reageren om te kunnen overleven. Je lichaam springt dan veel zuiniger om met zijn beschikbare energie waardoor je dezelfde hoeveelheid blijft naar binnen werken, ook wanneer je die extra voeding niet nodig hebt. Angst en stress is daardoor in vele gevallen de oorzaak van gewichtstoename, ook al die je er alles aan om gezond af te slanken. Wanneer je te kampen hebt met stress maakt je lichaam ook extra cortisol, het stresshormoon aan. Zo krijg je nog meer trekt in allerlei tussendoortjes en kom je dus in een vicieuze cirkel terecht die nog maar moeilijk is te doorbreken.

*Geneesmiddelen* 
Bepaalde geneesmiddelen, vooral diegenen die worden voorgeschreven bij astma, diabetes, stemmingswisselingen, migraine en depressie kunnen voor gewichtstoename zorgen. Gewichtstoename kan in deze gevallen ook het gevolg zijn van het feit dat je dankzij het nemen van deze geneesmiddelen je beter gaat voelen en daardoor ook meer gaat eten.

*Trage stofwisseling*
Overgewicht is in vele gevallen ook leeftijdsgebonden. Tussen je 40 ste en 50 ste verjaardag gaat je stofwisseling trager werken waardoor je minder calorieën verbrandt bij een ongewijzigd eetpatroon. Veel vrouwen zien dan de oorzaak van hun onverklaarbare gewichtstoename in hun gewijzigde hormonenhuishouding als gevolg van hun overgang. Meestal ligt de oorzaak is aan je veranderde stofwisseling. Om je stofwisseling ook na je vijftigste zoveel mogelijk op peil te houden moet je vooral voldoende blijven bewegen en je eetpatroon aanpassen aan de hoeveelheid voedsel die je lichaam nodig heeft om gezond te blijven functioneren.

Lees verder...

----------

